# Error fetching pkg during install



## NoxTattoo (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi there!

*I* am a newbie to FreeBSD and I have just finished the installation of the latest version, and it is currently at the command prompt screen. And to keep it briefly; *I* am not able to install pkg. The package management tool is not yet installed on my system. I pick yes to fetch it and this is what is says:

```
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/Latest/pkg.txz: No address record
A pre-build version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
```

I am wondering where to continue from now on.. help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

No address record suggests that DNS or networking is not set up.  Is there an entry to set up the network card in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## W0lf3 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have the same issue, however i believe there is already an entry present

```
vi /etc/rc.conf
hostname="myhostname"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
local_unbound_enable="yes"
sshd_enable="yes"
ntpd_enable="yes"
powerd_enable="yes"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

Your DHCP server is not serving the correct DNS settings or you're not getting anything at all.

Turn off local_unbound until you have a fully working connection.


----------



## turkforshort (Dec 5, 2020)

I just had this problem too. I solved this by reinstalling FreeBSD and double checking the Network settings including adding a hostname, in which i left blank before.


----------

